# Worried about my bowl size! Please Help!



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

My bowl size is VERY small and I'm worried my Comet won't live too long! I really don't want him to get stressed out and die! Here are pics of my bowl size:


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

if you can try to get a bigger bowl or tank and a heater.

I got a 5 Gallon starter kit for $30 at Wal-mart and my Betta is thriving in it!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome, can I even go for like a 3 gallon?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

3 gallons is fine. You can get a 3 gallon Pet Keeper at Petco for $12.99.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436

Would this be good?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, but if you use the filter it needs to cycle for a few weeks before the fish in. So you could just not use the filter, and do water changes more often. You'll still need a heater, though.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

fill that bowl with more water LOL its a fine size, i had a betta in a bowl that big and she lived for 3 years!


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Your bowl is only half full. I have my Betta in a 1.8 gal filtered heated bowl and he is very happy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

@BeCkS No, that bowl is NOT big enough. Please don't mislead her just because you got lucky. It's not normal for a Betta to live that long in a bowl that small. That was a rare occurrence, and that should not be encouraged.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's not confuse the poor newcomer Grundylady! Anything over 2.5 gallons is fine, so a three gallon would be great. The more space the better of course  I've got mine in a 14 gallon! Until you can get a bigger tank, your fish will live. I'd do daily 100% water changes. I'd remove the rocks, fill the bowl all the way, and put saran wrap with holes poked into it over the top of the bowl and secure it, so the betta cant jump out, but still gets air (holes in the saran wrap cover).  Just remove the saran wrap when doing your daily water changes ^^


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

:S i know plenty of people who have their bettas in flower vases and bowls about that size that live for a long time...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, I'm fine with Grundylady's tank. It's the little bowl I'm worried about.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

-.- they look the same size


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe that as long as there is adequate room for them to swim and turn around, also that allows places to place things for them to hide if they are stressed and can house a heater it is ok to house a betta in; as long as the water is kept clean as smaller bowls are harder to keep clean then a larger tank.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with Creat  btw sweet pic


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

Another factor that we should consider, though, is that bettas are very curious and like to explore, so giving them a bigger home can give them a higher quality of life, which we should all want for our pets. When I was first looking into getting a betta I went back and forth between getting a 2.5 or a 5 gallon, and I'm glad I went with the 5. It was very gratifying to watch him explore all the new space he had. It's also less work that way since a larger tank doesn't require as many water changes. Larger tanks (5 or 10 gallons) are still not huge and can be quite affordable. Just a couple of other things to consider.  I'm not saying everything under 5 gallons is too small, but for the reasons I listed, I personally will always give my bettas at least a 5 gallon home.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Moldau said:


> Another factor that we should consider, though, is that bettas are very curious and like to explore, so giving them a bigger home can give them a higher quality of life, which we should all want for our pets. When I was first looking into getting a betta I went back and forth between getting a 2.5 or a 5 gallon, and I'm glad I went with the 5. It was very gratifying to watch him explore all the new space he had. It's also less work that way since a larger tank doesn't require as many water changes. Larger tanks (5 or 10 gallons) are still not huge and can be quite affordable. Just a couple of other things to consider.  I'm not saying everything under 5 gallons is too small, but for the reasons I listed, I personally will always give my bettas at least a 5 gallon home.


Well said


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohohoh, If you're in a space constraint, too, I bought a 1.5 gal that comes with a light and a filter (though its sorta usless..)
I'd say, with enough maintanance, it's a good tank for a start and will do you well.
http://www.petco.com/product/102093/Tetra-Water-Wonders-1.5-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx
I support 1-1.5+ gallon tanks so long as theyre clean.
Btw- I agree! Fill that sucker up a little more but make sure there is something on top (like plastic wrap with large holes) so he wont jump out


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

Does your fish look likes its going to die?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

BeCkS said:


> Does your fish look likes its going to die?


 Me? o_o?


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

lol no @Bettas Foreverhttp://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=23618


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291

What do you think about the 2 gal? My dad said I can pick out one this weekend, but it can't be too overpriced... I wanna keep my budget below/$20.00...


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I think it will work, just keep up on water changes and you'll do fine! Also, I bet you'll find a kit or something at Petsmart when you go, they're always having sales and the price is usually pretty good.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think your tank is fine, just fill the water up a little more (not so high that he can jump out) and change the water often. I have 3 bettas in gallon-sized tanks with heaters. One I've had for a year, the other 2 only for 3 months. But they are doing fine.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If youre going to Petsmart, make sure you sign up for the pet perks card! I save like $10 buch each time with that dumb thing! 
Any tank (admittedly..) is gonna be better than the one now. I'd invest in a heater, too! Theyre a little pricey, though. Like another poster said, look for a kit! (Filters are less needed by a longshot than a heater!)
Marineland 10w would be perfect for a 2gal and arent too too pricey, like $15-17~
:3 (They even work in 1.5gals!)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree that at least 3-five gallons is best. Fish may live for years in one gallon tanks but that doesn't mean they are a good choice. I am really not trying to offend anyone, but magine this; living your entire life in a small bedroom. You can eat, use the bathroom, receive medical care, but at the end of the day you are still stuck in a tiny room . Wouldn't you rather have a whole house to explore? 

Also, since they are so small they need daily water changes. I think netting a fish, putting him in a jar, then netting him again, then putting him back is too stressful to do everyday.

Just my opinions, I apologize if I offended anyone.

Plus, you can get a 5.5g for like 14 bucks


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh and I also agree with PewPewPew! I have a Petco, not Petsmart card, but I am sure it is basically the same savings. I always save 10+ dollars. I always have to just give my number because I always forget the card! lol


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

@turtle10 - While I do agree with your statement, especially when people say those teeny tiny tanks are okay because "it's about like me being in my dorm room", I think that 1+ gallons are fine. While we do love these fish, they still are just fish and they do work differently than us. I think outside stimulation helps as well, so as long as you're taking good care of them I think size is less of an issue.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

@ Kestral

I agree that care is more important than size. I would rather see a betta in a clean cup than a dirty 15 gallon with the works. But if people can, they should try to upgrade.

It is just so sad when people don't do their research and buy the small tanks, because then the ammonia builds up fast 

When I was just beginning keeping fish, I had a betta in a 3 gallon. Pretty good size, but I wasn't good about water changes /), so he got sick and died.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

@turtle10

Yeah, I know I fell for that at the start. :<

Even with my 1.5 gal though I've not had a problem with ammonia, and I don't think I'm good at doing water changes either. Honestly though it's just plain hard to do in my dorm, I actually did it at home. It is filtered though, so I don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh that would be a pain, in a dorm room. Lucky about the ammonia though, my tap water has a bit in it so I use Prime. I am sure the filter makes a difference though.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

All I have to say is that this hobby is very addicting (anyone would agree). I have four tank now because of it! :shock: I have two 1 gallon tanks, one 5 gallon and one 20 gallon Two of my females was being boneheads  so I had to place them elsewhere till I can figure out what to do with them. I personaly would not get a smaller tank than 1 gallon. The smaller the tank the more water changes you have to do. Ask yourself how often you want to be changing the water then you will determine the size you need.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with you, tsoto80, to ask yourself about the water changes. For example, you may decide a 1g is the best option for you in terms of size/cost, but what if you miss a day? A lot of ammonia can build up in one day in a tank that small.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Let's not confuse the poor newcomer Grundylady! Anything over 2.5 gallons is fine, so a three gallon would be great. The more space the better of course  I've got mine in a 14 gallon! Until you can get a bigger tank, your fish will live. I'd do daily 100% water changes. I'd remove the rocks, fill the bowl all the way, and put saran wrap with holes poked into it over the top of the bowl and secure it, so the betta cant jump out, but still gets air (holes in the saran wrap cover).  Just remove the saran wrap when doing your daily water changes ^^


You are right. Sorry.


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok i have a 2 gallon tank so a 3 gallon tank is awsome


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a good idea, taking in consideration tank size vs how many times you want to change the water. My fish are all in 1-gallons. Last night my boyfriend's mother gave me a 2.5, which I moved my biggest boy, Cheep-Cheep, into. I personally don't mind all the water changes, but my boyfriend is pushing me to get a 10-gallon and dividing it for the other 2 boys so there will be less water changes, which I probably will.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That would be cool, I have seen some really cool divided 10 gallons.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, I just need to know if this is what I should get: (tommorow im getting the tank )

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291

(the two gallon)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3266441

(the black gravel)


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I kept my Betta in a 1.5g Tetra cube and he was healthy and active for well over a year.. until he was overfed and everything went to heck. But that has nothing to do with tank size.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> Awesome, can I even go for like a 3 gallon?


 
Do the right thing and save 27 bucks, which is equivalent to a Pizza dinner night out for 2. For $27 you can get a 5 gallon tank that comes with hood, fluorescent light and filter. This deal is hard to beat..

This is the link to Lionmom's post....
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59861


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

The above link is a great deal. There's also one at Petsmart right now, a 10-gallon with a hood and light, 24 bucks! They are having an aquatic sale until the 30th, so if you want a bigger tank, think about that. (I think I am going to get one!)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think size is a big deal. Just keep it to a minimum of 1 gallon. Sherman, One of my bettas, is much happier in his current 1.5 gal home than he ever was in his previous 10 gal home. In the 10 gal he would just glass surf all day long. In his 1.5 gal, he acts more like a normal betta. My other betta, Mogget, is also living in a 1.5. He seems happy as well. Having a proper temperature and clean water should be priority.


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

@BeCkS - I've talked to quite a few people who say their betta lived a long time in a 1/2 gallon vase. I've also noticed that if you ask them how long "a long time" is, they usually say a year to a year and a half. 

It's very possible to keep a Betta happy and healthy in a 1 gallon tank, but it takes a lot of water changes and careful monitoring of the water quality. For the price of your time and effort, I'd suggest going with at least a 1.5 gallon, preferably 2-3 gallons. I bought a 1.5 gallon "water wonders" tank by Tetra on clearance at target for $11. It was my first tank and I love it, but it takes quite a few water changes to keep it safe and comfortable for the fish. 

If money's an issue, Petco's running a $1 a gallon sale for everything over 10 gallons. If you've got the room, you could pick up a 10 gallon tank with a correctly sized heater for around $28 (pricing is for marineland stealth heater, I picked my newest up from petsmart on sale for about $18). Gravel and plants aren't necessary and could be held off on until you get a little more money in your pocket. If you're going to go that route, I'd suggest picking up a terracotta pot from walmart for cheap (I haven't bought one for more than $1.50 yet) to use as a hidey hole until you get him some cover. Just make sure to clean it before putting it in the tank.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you get the terra cotta pot PLEASE don't forget to either plug the bottom hole really well or make it bigger and sand the edges. A member on here recently lost a betta due to injuries from the hole.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> . In the 10 gal he would just glass surf all day long. In his 1.5 gal, he acts more like a normal betta. .


I agree betta's can be kept in 1.5 gallon bowls if the owner keeps up maintenance. However, I wouldn't really use the glass surfing example as the prime attribute for happiness or normalcy mainly because it's pretty difficult to glass surf in small confined quarters...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> I agree betta's can be kept in 1.5 gallon bowls if the owner keeps up maintenance. However, I wouldn't really use the glass surfing example as the prime attribute for happiness or normalcy mainly because it's pretty difficult to glass surf in small confined quarters...


Well, he also started tailbiting, and he wouldn't flare or build bubblenests either. He does both now and stopped tail-biting. The surfing and tailbiting are what concerned me the most so I tried to see if a smaller tank would work and it did! :-D I rearrange the decor in the tank about every week to keep things interesting for him. I'm not sure why he would never flare or build nests in the 10 gal. Maybe he was too young when I first got him...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

One day you could put a divider in the 10g and keep two bettas. He might like 5gs, still a lot of space, but not so much that he gets nervous. Just a thought. I always like to think about future projects.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BTW your little cory is the cutest!


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> If you get the terra cotta pot PLEASE don't forget to either plug the bottom hole really well or make it bigger and sand the edges. A member on here recently lost a betta due to injuries from the hole.


Good catch, thank you. I never really thought about that since I tend to buy small ones to start with.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

turtle10,

Yeah, I was going to put a warning up about the terracotta pots too! lol

My BF is actually going to try to help me score the bottom of the two pots I have, so we can take the bottoms off completely and turn the pots into tunnels (better than smashing them with a hammer and hoping I get something useful)! Of course, we are going to sand the pots when we're done, before they go in the tank... no ruff edges!

And on tank size... I bought the 5 gallon tetra setup @ Walmart. I baffled the power filter with plants, and got a heater (recently upgraded heater to a Marineland 30 - our room temp is 60F and the non-adjustable heater I had wasn't keeping up with the temp drop).

My female VT loves the room, the power filter intake (she likes getting gently 'sucked' on to the intake cage - she's weird, I know - and will hang there many seconds, enjoying the suction), the decor (likes to sleep behind her silk plant), the large round smooth stones/gravel - 1" deep (she'll lay on them) and the heater (when she was recently sick with popeye, she'd snuggle under it to be warmer). 

The xtra room means she can have tank mates, the water is stable longer and the tank can be cycled. Less work, less worries and a more enriching enviroment for a living creature that, like us, only gets one life to live.

*jumping off aquarium salt box*
</comment>


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

@ Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Yeah they can be dangerous! I am thinking of making my hole a lot bigger too, right now it is a bit smaller than an oreo. He can fit through just barely touching his fins, but it is really smooth. I bought a sheet of sand paper used for metal and it took me like two minutes to get it super smooth.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the topic of 1 gallons not only has to do with maintenance but also depends on the Bettas personality. Most of my Bettas hate smaller tanks. But one of the Bettas (my mom owns him now). When I first got him he was in a 2.5 gallon and all he did was hide under a plant and never move, I moved him to a 1 gallon (which he still lives in) and he has so much personality now. He swims around, flares at people, he even jumps in the filter just to chill out. 
But, the same goes for the opposite, Melvin was dull in a 1 gallon, and since he has been in a 5 gallon he is full of energy and personality.
So yeah, it also depends on their personality I think.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I suppose you have to take in consideration both species: human and fish. If you get a fish who likes a smaller tank and you don't mind changing the water often, then go for it. But if the betta isn't happy, it's not like he can just get out of the tank and leave. He has to rely on humans, so we need to not only think about what we want, but what will make the fish happy as well. It's a two-way street.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Speaking of this... 

I was just telling my really REALLY hippy friend about my tank and he just guilted me to death. Saying it's cruel to keep Betta's in tanks no matter what size. No matter how good the quality of life because it isn't their natural surroundings. He even told me to take Drax to a pond and release him or he would do it for me. 

I know how vocal I seem on this site but having him tell me that just had me dumbstruck! I couldn't reply! He's the biggest like... animal rights guy and has that voice that made me sound like I was murdering small kittens. 

Wait a minute... 

*Checks friends FaceBook* 
I KNEW IT! 

HE GOT A PET TURTLE FOR CHRISTMAS! I SHALL REVEAL HIM AS A HYPOCRITE! *Gets bucket of pigs blood* What? I like getting revenge! No one makes me speechless!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> Speaking of this...
> 
> I was just telling my really REALLY hippy friend about my tank and he just guilted me to death. Saying it's cruel to keep Betta's in tanks no matter what size. No matter how good the quality of life because it isn't their natural surroundings. He even told me to take Drax to a pond and release him or he would do it for me.
> 
> ...


I hate when people do things like that. Like when people yell at you for eating meat and then they order a hamburger. :/


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> I hate when people do things like that. Like when people yell at you for eating meat and then they order a hamburger. :/


My Vegan friend did that to me once... then I told her the noodles she ate on a daily basis were made from eggs.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh that is annoying. And if he is such an animal rights activist he should realize that releasing your betta into a pond would ensure it's death. The US outdoors is not the best for a betta, we are mostly not tropical. A nice sized tank with a CONTROLLED environment is the best thing to me. Also, even if he released the betta back to the rice ponds it probably wouldn't survive either. Most bettas bought are domestic. That would be like releasing a labrador retriever back into the wild up in the Canada/Newfoundland area (that is their origin). 

That really frustrates me. I hope he is prepared to simulate his turtle's natural surroundings for the next 50+ years.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Ugh that is annoying. And if he is such an animal rights activist he should realize that releasing your betta into a pond would ensure it's death. The US outdoors is not the best for a betta, we are mostly not tropical. A nice sized tank with a CONTROLLED environment is the best thing to me. Also, even if he released the betta back to the rice ponds it probably wouldn't survive either. Most bettas bought are domestic. That would be like releasing a labrador retriever back into the wild up in the Canada/Newfoundland area (that is their origin).
> 
> That really frustrates me. I hope he is prepared to simulate his turtle's natural surroundings for the next 50+ years.


Could NOT have said it better myself!!! Grrrrr............ those people! :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Ugh that is annoying. And if he is such an animal rights activist he should realize that releasing your betta into a pond would ensure it's death. The US outdoors is not the best for a betta, we are mostly not tropical. A nice sized tank with a CONTROLLED environment is the best thing to me. Also, even if he released the betta back to the rice ponds it probably wouldn't survive either. Most bettas bought are domestic. That would be like releasing a labrador retriever back into the wild up in the Canada/Newfoundland area (that is their origin).


That's definitely true. Most domesticated bettas would not last long in their original habitat because their colors and long fins would make them an easy target for predators. Sounds much better to give them a decent life in an aquarium rather than send them out to be immediately eaten.


----------

